# 2ww and feeling a little low



## SomersGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi ladies

I joined this website a few weeks ago, part the way through starting IVF. I'm 36 and my DH and I have been trying for 3 years and have found it emotionally quite tough on our relationship more recently. This website has been a saviour for me. So thank you   

I'm currently on my 2ww. Successful ET was last saturday. We had a healthy blastacyst transferred which we were really excited about. Pregnancy test is due (25 July). I feel a little silly, but today is the first day I've felt a bit low. I guess I'm feeling a little anxious, a little bit confused.

In need of a bit of friendly support.

P.S. Sorry, not quite getting the acronyms for certain phrases.

SomersGirl


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, SomersGirl!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

First, congratulations on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise!)!!!! I hope the pee stick gives you fantastic news next week!!!

Don´t feel silly, I don´t know anyone who has stayed sane on the 2ww!  It is full of ups and downs of emotions, caused by both the drugs and the anticipation of what is going on down there. The only thing I can suggest to get through the 2ww is to keep your mind occupied, I dwelled on things too much during my first 2ww and I had my first and only panic attack while I was at work. During my subsequent 2ww's I read, watched films, studied, did cross stitch, played computer games, even tried (and failed) to learn the piano, trying not to think about what was going on inside.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

The "What Every New Member Needs To Know thread" includes a list of common abbreviations ~   CLICK HERE If you don´t understand any other acronyms, just shout and someone will explain.

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!             

Sue


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Somersgirl

Hope you are felling more positive today.  We all have down days - it can be a terribly difficult thing to cope with and this bit is completely out of our control.

Sending you gentle    and wishing you lots of luck for the 29th

Morag


----------



## SomersGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you both sooo much. That does make me feel better  I've been finding it tougher than I thought it might be, and I thought the drug taking was emotionally tough. I was even getting sensitive about noone responding!!! Ha ha! How rediculous  

But yes feeling much better now thank you. I'm so used to being in control of myself! Its quite strange to so emotional. And the wait, oh my goodness. I've actually just picked up my reading habit again, so hopefully that should keep my mind occupied .

I actually got my dates slightly wrong . My pregnancy test is due 26 July  . So not long before . Although I've had some blood over the weekend so feeling a little anxious now   Is that anything to feel worried about or should I just wait for Wednesday?? Its my birthday tomorrow (23rd) so def going to head out and keep my head busy and in positive mode.

Thanks Sue also for the links. I'm definitely going to look into those for some more great advice 

Thank you too Morag! Hugs are such good therapy   

All luck and good wishes to anyone else who is as crazy as I am right at this moment    

SomersGirl


----------



## wenhelall (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi there SomersGirl! I have recently joined this site as just completed my first cycle of Ivf. Definatley an emotional roller coaster.  Just wanted to say that i found the 2ww the hardest part of the process and I found that by keeping busy helped lots.  A friend of mine who fell pregnant through ivf and had some spotting on and off for a few days got her BFP so try and stay positive if you can.  I am at the end of my 2ww today and waiting on bloods coming back! Too scared to do a hpt.  All the best and happy birthday for today!


----------



## suze3004 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi there Somersgirl, happy birthday! I am on my 2 ww too and am going slowly mad! My otd isn't til 30 July so have a week to go. Good luck, hope you get your BFP xx


----------



## Simmers (Jun 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Somergirl!!!  I hope you are being spoilt and its taking your mind off the 2WW.  

I have never reached the 2WW stage but from reading peoples posts on here it sounds like a challenge.  Stay busy and positive!

Sending you lots of love

Simmers


----------



## SomersGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you Wenhelall, Suze3004 and Simmers!!! Thats so sweet of you to send birthday wishes!  I had a lovely day. Husband was very attentive and thoughtful 

I had quite a lot of blood and clotting throughout today though , so not feeling hugely positive and quite scared now about HPT on Wednesday. Possibly a bit tearful too  The fertility nurse didn't sound too positive on the phone... but we'll see.  

*Suze3004*, I know how you feel. Its a killer the wait isn't it! 

*Wenhelall*, Welcome!!!  So much good luck for your result.  When do you get your result? My thoughts are with you. I'm going with the HPT the clinic gave me and due to test on Wednesday. 

*Simmers*, I hope all is ok with you. Sorry to hear you've never got to the 2ww. 

Hugs and love to you all  

SomersGirl xxx


----------



## SomersGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Sadly I had a negative HPT this morning. Feeling very disappointed and flat.

SomersGirl


----------



## plumvictoria (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Somersgirl. I am on the 2ww and new to the site and after having just read your thread I am so sorry to hear about your result today. I know exactly how you feel, as my last IVF cycle didn't work, and it seemed like the end of the world. It is such a long journey, but we will get there in the end. Sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts. Soon you will be able to pick yourself up, I promise, even though it doesn't feel like it at the moment. xx


----------



## suze3004 (Mar 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Somersgirl. Sending you lots of hugs. I've still got 5 days til my otd but am not feeling very hopeful  x


----------



## SomersGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you so much Plumvictoria. I'm just so disappointed more than anything else. Taking it a day at a time, then start again  

So much positive thoughts for your 2ww. I really hope it works for you this time. 

How long did you wait until going for the 2nd cycle? 

Thanks again  

SomersGirl


----------



## SomersGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Suze3004, oh no, please please try and stay positive . Big hugs.  I think next time I will really and truly take it easy on the 2ww. There you go - feeling positive again already  

So many good thoughts coming your way Suze3004

SomersGirl xx


----------

